# Side effects appearing after long time on DNP?



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I wonder if anyone have read any research on long time use of DNP what it can cause in terms of side effects?

Did run DNP successfully 2 times now, with very little side effects I belive its easy to fall into the pace and think since It went so well its harmless if I continue with same dosing, or is it?

I have no info on this subject would like for people to share their toughts on this one.

Maybe if someone could highligh DiggyV(dunno how to do it  and echo


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

the wife has done a couple of successful dnp cyles

im on test/tren at the moment after having a break and bodyfat has gone u due to being lazy LOL

i've never had abs so temted to run dnp myself, think it will get the abs out?/

29yrs old

14st 11lbs

approx 16.5% bf (handheld digi scales thingy)


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

Tiny Snake said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wonder if anyone have read any research on long time use of DNP what it can cause in terms of side effects?
> 
> ...


 @DiggyV @Echo


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

DNP is not recommended to be ran for longer than 3 weeks to 30 days at a time, the biggest side effect from long cycles (although can happen for some on shorter runs) is PH (peripheral neuropathy)

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Peripheral-neuropathy/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> DNP is not recommended to be ran for longer than 3 weeks to 30 days at a time, the biggest side effect from long cycles (although can happen for some on shorter runs) is PH (peripheral neuropathy)
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Peripheral-neuropathy/Pages/Introduction.aspx


was thinking of running it for exactly 3 weeks. (D-HACKS)

week 1: 250mg

week 2: 375mg

week 3: 375mg possibly 500mg

have just started cycle of testE 500mg/ trenE 525mg a week

also starting new training split tomorrow. PUSH,PULL,LEGS,PUSH,PULL,LEGS,REST


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

welshpride2014 said:


> was thinking of running it for exactly 3 weeks. (D-HACKS)
> 
> week 1: 250mg
> 
> ...


if youre anything like me you will stay at 375 lol

i ran their stuff last may and by jeebus it destroyed me, i sat once in the cinema and looked like i just got out the the shower after, whole shirt was soaked thru

i ran mine with glycerol (bp glycerol from boots @ £1 a bottle or so) cos this will def help with the sore throats as it dries you out especialy a night and waking up with dry cracked throat was a pain, just put a table spoon full in your water each time


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

welshpride2014 said:


> was thinking of running it for exactly 3 weeks. (D-HACKS)
> 
> week 1: 250mg
> 
> ...


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> if youre anything like me you will stay at 375 lol
> 
> i ran their stuff last may and by jeebus it destroyed me, i sat once in the cinema and looked like i just got out the the shower after, whole shirt was soaked thru
> 
> i ran mine with glycerol (bp glycerol from boots @ £1 a bottle or so) cos this will def help with the sore throats as it dries you out especialy a night and waking up with dry cracked throat was a pain, just put a table spoon full in your water each time


I suffer with hyperhydrosis so im a sweaty mess year round anyway lol.

ive never done a cut before as ive only been training 28 months (gained almost 6 stone) so thou thought of losing size stresses me out a bit lol


----------



## welshpride2014 (Apr 14, 2014)

@Tiny Snake

what was your cycle like in terms of results pal??


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

welshpride2014 said:


> I suffer with hyperhydrosis so im a sweaty mess year round anyway lol.
> 
> ive never done a cut before as ive only been training 28 months (gained almost 6 stone) so thou thought of losing size stresses me out a bit lol


think of it this way then, every few lb lost around the waist adds some length to the todger ><

get some pro plus or other caffeine pills on hand as it may cause some lethargy too, my lifts didnt suffer too much, in fact some went up but when i stabilised my weight and continued cutting on calorie deficit they dropped with bodyweight as would be expected


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

welshpride2014 said:


> @Tiny Snake
> 
> what was your cycle like in terms of results pal??


I ran 2 short cycles of 14-15 days each with 2 weeks break in between. Probably lost over 10kg, I didnt write anything down but something like that.

Its alot since i had already lost 15kg before I started with dnp, so its really working well this poision.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Tiny Snake said:


> I ran 2 short cycles of 14-15 days each with 2 weeks break in between. Probably lost over 10kg, I didnt write anything down but something like that.
> 
> Its alot since i had already lost 15kg before I started with dnp, so its really working well this poision.


Your talking about long cycles , echo have given me advice to run it for 6 months without a break , this is called a long cycle with a daily dose of altering between 300 t0 200 mg. I don't know what will be the sides of these long cycles but I have heard sides such as white blood cells deficiency and peripheral neuropathy, but still dnp have a steep dose response curve meaning some people at higher doses have minimum to nil side effects and some event at low doses suffer great toxicity that's why FDA banned it because u don't know who will suffer these effects. Just pray we are not the ones who are genetically exposed to its toxicity . If u want to run a long cycle I want u to see the old studies of 1930s and their duration of use , the other thing which u can do is see the recently 1980s protocol of dr benchysky, he used the dnp on 14000 patients with out any deaths , one death was reported due to a over dose by a doctor, in my personal view this dr benchysky protocol will be most accurate than the studies done in the 1930s because science and medical advances over time as more recent knowledge is present, I know better because I'm a medical student myself. But their is no information on the web about his protocol , so I call out echo and conciliator if they know any thing about that Russian dr protocol.so in my vie look at all these drs and studies protocols and their dosages because if u don't u will suffer. For know stay safe and do ur research.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> Your talking about long cycles , *echo have given me advice to run it for 6 months without a break* , this is called a long cycle with a daily dose of altering between 300 t0 200 mg. I don't know what will be the sides of these long cycles but I have heard sides such as white blood cells deficiency and peripheral neuropathy, but still dnp have a steep dose response curve meaning some people at higher doses have minimum to nil side effects and some event at low doses suffer great toxicity that's why FDA banned it because u don't know who will suffer these effects. Just pray we are not the ones who are genetically exposed to its toxicity . If u want to run a long cycle I want u to see the old studies of 1930s and their duration of use , the other thing which u can do is see the recently 1980s protocol of dr benchysky, he used the dnp on 14000 patients with out any deaths , one death was reported due to a over dose by a doctor, in my personal view this dr benchysky protocol will be most accurate than the studies done in the 1930s because science and medical advances over time as more recent knowledge is present, I know better because I'm a medical student myself. But their is no information on the web about his protocol , so I call out echo and conciliator if they know any thing about that Russian dr protocol.so in my vie look at all these drs and studies protocols and their dosages because if u don't u will suffer. For know stay safe and do ur research.


No I didn't, I said four weeks :lol:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

To answer the question, no one really knows for sure the long term effects of DNP. This is because it was only active in medicinal use for six years, so long term effects of DNP use could not be noted


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> To answer the question, no one really knows for sure the long term effects of DNP. This is because it was only active in medicinal use for six years, so long term effects of DNP use could not be noted


Echo if I want to get down from 25 per body fat to 10 per would take me six months or more and did u know any thin about dr benchynsky protocol how much dose and duration he used. And yes u said 4 weeks but then I asked u if I can reach my goal in 6 months can it be done without a break and u said yes , it was our both combine decision.so no offence.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> Echo if I want to get down from 25 per body fat to 10 per would take me six months or more and did u know any thin about dr benchynsky protocol how much dose and duration he used. And yes u said 4 weeks but then I asked u if I can reach my goal in 6 months can it be done without a break and u said yes , it was our both combine decision.so no offence.


No offense taken at all mate 

Not looked into that doctor specifically, but have seen paperwork which tracks patient's progress throughout six months with DNP use, have you seen this one underneath? This is just a screenshot of one page of 'United States Patent 4,673,691'


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> No I didn't, I said four weeks :lol:


The other problem is I thing tiny snake would like to hear about it to is white blood cell deficiency and peripheral neuropathy are these dose dependent especially white blood cell deficiency and in which doses are these more prominent , and are these preventable or un preventable and what percentage of population will suffer it if echo u have any idea.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Best said:


> Echo if I want to get down from 25 per body fat to 10 per would take me six months or more and did u know any thin about dr benchynsky protocol how much dose and duration he used. And yes u said 4 weeks but then I asked u if I can reach my goal in 6 months can it be done without a break and u said yes , it was our both combine decision.so no offence.


It seems like you have already decided what you want to do and are looking for someone to justify it as a sensible course of action.

It is unlikely that will happen, so just do what you want to do and accept any consequences as your own.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> The other problem is I thing tiny snake would like to hear about it to is white blood cell deficiency and peripheral neuropathy are these dose dependent especially white blood cell deficiency and in which doses are these more prominent , and are these preventable or un preventable and what percentage of population will suffer it if echo u have any idea.


From what I've read, White Blood Cell Deficiency is dose, person and time dependent. Which means that the dose has to be quite high (I've seen 6mg/kg) and run for a lengthy period (I assume months, because that's what the prescription length was back in the 1930's for DNP). And lastly, person dependent, because two people can use exactly the same dose and run it for the same amount of time, and one person may get white blood cell deficiency, where the other may not.

Peripheral Neuropathy is quite rare. I have experienced this slightly myself, but this was when I was running high doses of DNP and not supplementing with Vitamins and Electrolytes. This relates to the Preventable/Unpreventable part, the way to make DNP use as 'safe' as possible, is to supplement with Vitamins and Electrolytes - (In my experience anyway) - Looking back, I have found that the 'bad' side effects from DNP such as hives and Peripheral Neuropathy, only occurred when I was not supplementing with Vitamins and running high doses.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> It seems like you have already decided what you want to do and are looking for someone to justify it as a sensible course of action.
> 
> It is unlikely that will happen, so just do what you want to do and accept any consequences as your own.


I'm not justifying any thing nor I'm saying that 6 months of dnp will be safe , but people even u uses dnp for short period of time and some people even take doses of 600 to 800 mg for 2 weeks or less is it have any scientific background the answer is no. Is it safe the answer is no Still I'm doing something which have a scientific background and is tested and if u have studied dnp it dosage was used in studies not more than 250 to 300 mg and u believe or someone else believe that using 600 to 800 mg for short period will be safe , than u will be in the lala land.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Echo said:


> From what I've read, White Blood Cell Deficiency is dose, person and time dependent. Which means that the dose has to be quite high (I've seen 6mg/kg) and run for a lengthy period (I assume months, because that's what the prescription length was back in the 1930's for DNP). And lastly, person dependent, because two people can use exactly the same dose and run it for the same amount of time, and one person may get white blood cell deficiency, where the other may not.
> 
> Peripheral Neuropathy is quite rare. I have experienced this slightly myself, but this was when I was running high doses of DNP and not supplementing with Vitamins and Electrolytes. This relates to the Preventable/Unpreventable part, the way to make DNP use as 'safe' as possible, is to supplement with Vitamins and Electrolytes - (In my experience anyway) - Looking back, I have found that the 'bad' side effects from DNP such as hives and Peripheral Neuropathy, only occurred when I was not supplementing with Vitamins and running high doses.


What neuropathy symptoms did you get? I've run DNP on and off this year, at anywhere between 125mg-250mg in the week and 250-500mg weekends. Couple of weeks back I developed a burning sensation in my left arm - the nature of it was mainly discomfort rather than pain, but it sometimes felt like I had a tight band on my arm. Took 125mg that day and haven't taken any since - 2 weeks later is about 10% what it was.

I'm convinced it was peripheral neuropathy. Not sure I'll ever touch DNP again.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> We've had guys run it for six months for weight loss in my area, not lifters but obese people. Some protocols were EOD over six months, others were 500 mg every day for a month taken 250 morning and 250 night, then off a week or more, repeat. Number of people doing this the past year were 7. Everyone lost weight but had remarkable weight to lose.
> 
> One lifter I know of has take one pill every night for four months without issue. I've never done more then a month at a time.
> 
> DNP is not always safe, but I don't think it's the killer that people make it out to be. As with anything abuse leads to death.


As u mentioned some were taking 500 mg a day ,what's sides they experienced if any. how much weight they started from and how much they lost if u have any idea and where they taking any vitamins, supplements and T3. And as u mentioned there was also another protocol for six months that's EOD how much were they taking and did they take any break between that. And if In case they took a 1 to 2 weeks break would they still continue T3 supplementation. Echo what do u think about this cycle is taking 500 mg every day for six months safe or should I follow 300 to 200 mg for six months with out a break , if u both can reply cheers.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> From what I've read, White Blood Cell Deficiency is dose, person and time dependent. Which means that the dose has to be quite high (I've seen 6mg/kg) and run for a lengthy period (I assume months, because that's what the prescription length was back in the 1930's for DNP). And lastly, person dependent, because two people can use exactly the same dose and run it for the same amount of time, and one person may get white blood cell deficiency, where the other may not.
> 
> Peripheral Neuropathy is quite rare. I have experienced this slightly myself, but this was when I was running high doses of DNP and not supplementing with Vitamins and Electrolytes. This relates to the Preventable/Unpreventable part, the way to make DNP use as 'safe' as possible, is to supplement with Vitamins and Electrolytes - (In my experience anyway) - Looking back, I have found that the 'bad' side effects from DNP such as hives and Peripheral Neuropathy, only occurred when I was not supplementing with Vitamins and running high doses.


Echo as vineeary22242 mentioned above please see above thread

is It safe to take 500 mg every day for six months with one weak break after every month. Or should I stick to 200 to 300 mg for six months with out a break.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> No offense taken at all mate
> 
> Not looked into that doctor specifically, but have seen paperwork which tracks patient's progress throughout six months with DNP use, have you seen this one underneath? This is just a screenshot of one page of 'United States Patent 4,673,691'
> 
> View attachment 154615


Echo please answer my above q I will appreciate.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> Echo if I want to get down from 25 per body fat to 10 per would take me six months or more and did u know any thin about dr benchynsky protocol how much dose and duration he used. And yes u said 4 weeks but then I asked u if I can reach my goal in 6 months can it be done without a break and u said yes , it was our both combine decision.so no offence.


whats wrong with just busting your ar$e for 6 months? and if you did it strict, there is no way it would take you that long


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> What neuropathy symptoms did you get? I've run DNP on and off this year, at anywhere between 125mg-250mg in the week and 250-500mg weekends. Couple of weeks back I developed a burning sensation in my left arm - the nature of it was mainly discomfort rather than pain, but it sometimes felt like I had a tight band on my arm. Took 125mg that day and haven't taken any since - 2 weeks later is about 10% what it was.
> 
> I'm convinced it was peripheral neuropathy. Not sure I'll ever touch DNP again.


A few days before, I had pins and needles in my legs and feet for a few minutes say every hour when I was sitting down in my chair on a computer. But I did stop my DNP dose when a few days after those pins and needles type feelings were happening, I woke up in the middle of the night, and it felt like someone was pinching the bone of my elbow very tightly. That was at around the beginning of this year and not had it since.



Best said:


> Echo as vineeary22242 mentioned above please see above thread
> 
> is It safe to take 500 mg every day for six months with one weak break after every month. Or should I stick to 200 to 300 mg for six months with out a break.


500mg per day for six months?!..... pfffffffffftttt, mate, try 500mg for two weeks and you willl know where I am coming from haha!

500mg is unbearable. I ran 500mg for two weeks, and I was constantly soaked in sweat - (even with a fan on me) - I was falling asleep randomly throughout the day because I was so exhausted. As I was coming into Week 3, I broke out in hives and had to stop the DNP dose.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> A few days before, I had pins and needles in my legs and feet for a few minutes say every hour when I was sitting down in my chair on a computer. But I did stop my DNP dose when a few days after those pins and needles type feelings were happening, I woke up in the middle of the night, and it felt like someone was pinching the bone of my elbow very tightly. That was at around the beginning of this year and not had it since.
> 
> 500mg per day for six months?!..... pfffffffffftttt, mate, try 500mg for two weeks and you willl know where I am coming from haha!
> 
> 500mg is unbearable. I ran 500mg for two weeks, and I was constantly soaked in sweat - (even with a fan on me) - I was falling asleep randomly throughout the day because I was so exhausted. As I was coming into Week 3, I broke out in hives and had to stop the DNP dose.


Echo will it be a good idea 1)to run 300 mg per day for 3 weeks with one weak break and repeat it for 6 months or like that 2) 300 mg per day with 400 mg every weekend for 3 weeks and then take 1 week break and repeat it for 6 months. Which protocol will be the best.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> Echo will it be a good idea 1)to run 300 mg per day for 3 weeks with one weak break and repeat it for 6 months or like that 2) 300 mg per day with 400 mg every weekend for 3 weeks and then take 1 week break and repeat it for 6 months. Which protocol will be the best.


The first option -(300mg per day for three weeks with one week break) - even though you have it in mind to run for six months, I highly doubt you will need to run it that long


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> The first option -(300mg per day for three weeks with one week break) - even though you have it in mind to run for six months, I highly doubt you will need to run it that long


Thanks mate for u reply , echo which was ur longest cycle of dnp and how many cycles of dnp u have done, what were the results and sides and how much on average body fat can I lose with 300 mg dnp with a 1500 to 1600 or should I go high or low calories wise ,(as I'm 5:9 242 pounds ) how much body fat can I expect to lose with this statistics and routine in a month.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you even lift ?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Tiny Snake said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wonder if anyone have read any research on long time use of DNP what it can cause in terms of side effects?
> 
> ...


Longest I've done was 21days @200mg ed. 5 day half-live so using excel one can see the blood levels rise and eventually level out. This stuff punches holes in the mitochindria at a cellular level making ATP production inefficient and hence rapid fat-loss occurs.

It's not good to have the aforementioned sh1t going on for too long within ones body, so with this in mind, 21days should be max time on it imho

I don't run it anymore at all I might add. Stuff going around nowadays is watered down tafuq and contaminated with heavy metals and God knows what

[compared to early 2000's when it was rocket fuel and almost taboo even in bbing circles]


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Best said:


> Thanks mate for u reply , echo which was ur longest cycle of dnp and how many cycles of dnp u have done, what were the results and sides and how much on average body fat can I lose with 300 mg dnp with a 1500 to 1600 or should I go high or low calories wise ,(as I'm 5:9 242 pounds ) how much body fat can I expect to lose with this statistics and routine in a month.


Longest cycle was four weeks, but am currently doing a six week cut with DNP, so my longest cycle after this will be six weeks

At a guess, I'd say 6-8 cycles

On my last cycle, I ran 250mg DNP per day for three weeks, with calories at 1500. I lost 15 pounds of pretty much pure fat

I'd say on 300mg per day for four weeks, with calories set at 1500-1600, you could lose about 15-20 pounds


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

vineary2242 said:


> You seem very knowledgeable with your protocols on DNP. The one item I'd like to comment on is the difference between a four and six week cycle (or longer cycle). From my history and experience looking at people using DNP and their results, the best results were longer term lower dose. The guys going on 600-800-1000 a day were miserable SOB's and suffered for two weeks. I mean suffered greatly. I did a high dose two week plus cycle once and it was the worst time of my life. And after I did a high dose cycle my next cycle I got an immediate skin rash all over. Flaked out all over after taking ONE pill.
> 
> Most people seem to have a better result, with a proper diet and exercise routine, taking a lower dose of DNP and longer time frame. Could be the better life style on a lower dose, better work out's, whatever...
> 
> My point is that if I had a choice between 6 weeks on DNP at a lower dose compared to 4 weeks at a higher dose, after my history I would greatly prefer and choose the longer time frame. Is that your feeling now also or would you rather get in and get it done and stop sooner? Interesting to hear how your longer cycle works for you.


I would definitely prefer the longer, but lower dose too. You are able to live your life like you normally would (albeit a few changes) - but nothing that causes awful suffering for the duration you're on it if you were to run a higher dose like 500mg

If you've seen my log, you know that I'm planning to go up to 500mg and try that for six weeks... I'm on 250mg at the moment, and really don't know how I'm going to cope with 500mg again! I'm going to give it a try, but if I'm suffering too badly, I can always drop the dose back down.

Here's the link to my six week cutting log if you haven't seen it: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271980-echos-six-week-ultimate-cutting-log-dnp-clen-t3-sibutramine.html


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> It seems like you have already decided what you want to do and are looking for someone to justify it as a sensible course of action.
> 
> It is unlikely that will happen, so just do what you want to do and accept any consequences as your own.


 @Best you should listen to this I don't know why you care so much about what echo says, no offence but the guy has done 6-8 dnp cycles and is still obese and don't look like he lifts.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Pyro said:


> @Best you should listen to this I don't know why you care so much about what echo says, no offence but the guy has done 6-8 dnp cycles and is still obese and don't look like he lifts.


I'm glad I didn't have to be the one to say it.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Pyro said:


> @Best you should listen to this I don't know why you care so much about what echo says, no offence but the guy has done 6-8 dnp cycles and is still obese and don't look like he lifts.


Who cares? He knows his stuff doesnt matter how he looks. One idiot might look really well trained, does he nescessarily need to know what he talks about cause of that?

lol.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

After running 6-8 cycles you would expect some results.

There is a common theme in DNP users, none of the super ripped or massive guys seem to need to use it, possibly because that ACTUALLY know what they are doing and understand that it's about lifestyle not taking poison.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

I see your point. And I cant say anything except agree with you regarding the massive / ripped guys, it seems they usually dont use DNP (atleast I get that feeling after watching a few logs on here.)

But there are exceptions ofcourse, im sure many pro bbrs have used or are using dnp at times, its working to good not to use 



Benchbum said:


> After running 6-8 cycles you would expect some results.
> 
> There is a common theme in DNP users, none of the super ripped or massive guys seem to need to use it, possibly because that ACTUALLY know what they are doing and understand that it's about lifestyle not taking poison.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Pro BB'ers or anyone who competes will need to have a very good idea of nutrition and what works for best in terms of calories/macros for their body in order to get to competition level and unless they have left their prep very late, they won't need DNP. Running multiple long DNP cycles is just a dangerous example of yo-yo dieting.

The 'normal' yo-yo dieter will cut their calories, eat healthily for a few weeks and lose weight in preparation for a holiday or after Xmas, etc. and after losing the weight they will go back to eating the same amount of calories prior to the diet and put all the weight back on and maybe a few extra pounds. A DNP yo-yo dieter will do exactly the same thing. They will cut their calories, add in DNP and after 3 weeks (as per Echo's results) they will lose 15 pounds. They will then go back to their normal diet, eating extra calories, drinking beer, etc. because in the back of their mind they know that they can just run another 3 week DNP cycle and lose it all again. This is just a vicious circle that leads to people using DNP for longer periods and at higher doses, which results in more side effects and possibly death.

As with any cut, if you want to maintain the fat loss then it is all about changing your diet permanently rather than eating healthily and using DNP for a few weeks and then eating crap and drinking beer for the next few months and repeating the process.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> After running 6-8 cycles you would expect some results.
> 
> There is a common theme in DNP users, none of the super ripped or massive guys seem to need to use it, possibly because that ACTUALLY know what they are doing and understand that it's about lifestyle not taking poison.


I think its because the big guys have the dedication to stick to a strict diet and put in some hard work, to many people see DNP as a quick fix and don't respect the weight loss because its "easy" and the people who do it through hard work know how hard it is and how much dedication it takes so try not to get fat.

I have seen lots of people say they don't care about getting fat because they can just take DNP


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> Thanks mate for u reply , echo which was ur longest cycle of dnp and how many cycles of dnp u have done, what were the results and sides and how much on average body fat can I lose with 300 mg dnp with a 1500 to 1600 or should I go high or low calories wise ,(as I'm 5:9 242 pounds ) how much body fat can I expect to lose with this statistics and routine in a month.


242lbs at 5"9'. If you're not carrying a lot of muscle already, then you're very overweight. If it's the latter (which I suspect as all posts have been about fat loss and I've not seen you mention anything about preserving muscle), then your knowledge of eating a healthy balanced diet is poor and I suspect you'll pile on any fat you lose again within a small space of time.

Why not learn about nutrition, get things into gear and work your **** off instead? Do it that way and I guarantee you'll be trimmer and healthier in the long run because you've EARNED it.

I've got nothing against people using it to get into contest prep etc, when they're already in decent nick, but far too many fat people are using this now as a lazy fcuk excuse.

Really not looking to offend or upset, I wish you and everybody the very best in life, but there's an abundance of knowledge on here to help you learn proper nutrition and keep yourself healthier in the long run.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> Longest cycle was four weeks, but am currently doing a six week cut with DNP, so my longest cycle after this will be six weeks
> 
> At a guess, I'd say 6-8 cycles
> 
> ...


Echo how much body fat have u lost from ur first dnp cycle to the recent, if u can give an estimate in percentage, and how much body fat were u when u started dnp and how much u are now.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

richardrahl said:


> 242lbs at 5"9'. If you're not carrying a lot of muscle already, then you're very overweight. If it's the latter (which I suspect as all posts have been about fat loss and I've not seen you mention anything about preserving muscle), then your knowledge of eating a healthy balanced diet is poor and I suspect you'll pile on any fat you lose again within a small space of time.
> 
> *Why not learn about nutrition, get things into gear and work your **** off instead?* Do it that way and I guarantee you'll be trimmer and healthier in the long run because you've EARNED it.
> 
> ...


100%


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Pyro said:


> @Best you should listen to this I don't know why you care so much about what echo says, no offence but the guy has done 6-8 dnp cycles and is still obese and don't look like he lifts.





Benchbum said:


> I'm glad I didn't have to be the one to say it.


http://www.*******.co.uk/index.php?/topic/2011-echos-guide-on-how-to-use-dnp-24-dinitrophenol/


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Genmutant said:


> http://www.*******.co.uk/index.php?/topic/2011-echos-guide-on-how-to-use-dnp-24-dinitrophenol/


What's your point?


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

This is so ****ing true mate, describe exactly how I feel  Well kinda, I dropped 15kg without DNP first but than with dnp I dropped another 10kg and it went really fast.

This thing about the "back" of ur mind is also really true, I can only compare this statement to myself as I myself im thinking like that.

I will try change this and hopefully not "depend" on it for cutting.



warsteiner said:


> Pro BB'ers or anyone who competes will need to have a very good idea of nutrition and what works for best in terms of calories/macros for their body in order to get to competition level and unless they have left their prep very late, they won't need DNP. Running multiple long DNP cycles is just a dangerous example of yo-yo dieting.
> 
> The 'normal' yo-yo dieter will cut their calories, eat healthily for a few weeks and lose weight in preparation for a holiday or after Xmas, etc. and after losing the weight they will go back to eating the same amount of calories prior to the diet and put all the weight back on and maybe a few extra pounds. A DNP yo-yo dieter will do exactly the same thing. They will cut their calories, add in DNP and after 3 weeks (as per Echo's results) they will lose 15 pounds. They will then go back to their normal diet, eating extra calories, drinking beer, etc. because in the back of their mind they know that they can just run another 3 week DNP cycle and lose it all again. This is just a vicious circle that leads to people using DNP for longer periods and at higher doses, which results in more side effects and possibly death.
> 
> As with any cut, if you want to maintain the fat loss then it is all about changing your diet permanently rather than eating healthily and using DNP for a few weeks and then eating crap and drinking beer for the next few months and repeating the process.


----------



## Genmutant (May 13, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> What's your point?


Have you read it? I think it is the same echo. For me, it looks as if he had set itself very well about the matter apart. I think so that you can ask him for advice. at least with respect Dnp. absolutely does not matter if he looks as if he is not trained. Here it comes to fat loss, not muscle. well, its 6 weeks program plus photos it will show ...


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

warsteiner said:


> Pro BB'ers or anyone who competes will need to have a very good idea of nutrition and what works for best in terms of calories/macros for their body in order to get to competition level and unless they have left their prep very late, they won't need DNP. Running multiple long DNP cycles is just a dangerous example of yo-yo dieting.
> 
> The 'normal' yo-yo dieter will cut their calories, eat healthily for a few weeks and lose weight in preparation for a holiday or after Xmas, etc. and after losing the weight they will go back to eating the same amount of calories prior to the diet and put all the weight back on and maybe a few extra pounds. A DNP yo-yo dieter will do exactly the same thing. They will cut their calories, add in DNP and after 3 weeks (as per Echo's results) they will lose 15 pounds. They will then go back to their normal diet, eating extra calories, drinking beer, etc. because in the back of their mind they know that they can just run another 3 week DNP cycle and lose it all again. This is just a vicious circle that leads to people using DNP for longer periods and at higher doses, which results in more side effects and possibly death.
> 
> As with any cut, if you want to maintain the fat loss then it is all about changing your diet permanently rather than eating healthily and using DNP for a few weeks and then eating crap and drinking beer for the next few months and repeating the process.


Greg plitt uses a nice analogy. Says its like manipulating clay. the longer you knead and move it, the softer it gets and the easier it is to shape, add to, and take away from. then after a while of leaving it, it sets, and sticks how you finally leave it. With diets, if you just go from one to the next you never hit that setting point, when in fact most (and im guilty of this) should reverse diet back up, the same amount of time you dieted for until you hit your sticking point where you can live comfortably and not gain weight


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

warsteiner said:


> Pro BB'ers or anyone who competes will need to have a very good idea of nutrition and what works for best in terms of calories/macros for their body in order to get to competition level and unless they have left their prep very late, they won't need DNP. Running multiple long DNP cycles is just a dangerous example of yo-yo dieting.
> 
> The 'normal' yo-yo dieter will cut their calories, eat healthily for a few weeks and lose weight in preparation for a holiday or after Xmas, etc. and after losing the weight they will go back to eating the same amount of calories prior to the diet and put all the weight back on and maybe a few extra pounds. A DNP yo-yo dieter will do exactly the same thing. They will cut their calories, add in DNP and after 3 weeks (as per Echo's results) they will lose 15 pounds. They will then go back to their normal diet, eating extra calories, drinking beer, etc. because in the back of their mind they know that they can just run another 3 week DNP cycle and lose it all again. This is just a vicious circle that leads to people using DNP for longer periods and at higher doses, which results in more side effects and possibly death.
> 
> As with any cut, if you want to maintain the fat loss then it is all about changing your diet permanently rather than eating healthily and using DNP for a few weeks and then eating crap and drinking beer for the next few months and repeating the process.


Spot on. Exactly what I was getting at with my post.

I've seen it said in a few places that 80% of people that have liposuction are the same weight again - or heavier - within a year, because they've learned absolutely nothing about calorie control. Which is where I think the op needs to do some work.


----------

